# High School Principle



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Just had a high school principle call me. Said his maintenance men went And unstopped a shower drain in the boys shower. Pulled back about 6 condoms. Wanted to know if it was possible that they got in there from the sewer main. I asked him if the main was stopped up and he said no. I told him that would be about the only way condoms could have flowed back into the line. Think someone might be in trouble now. Anybody want a job monitoring the boys shower.:laughing:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

No wonder Sedgewick has low high school pregnancy.:whistling2:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> Just had a high school principle call me. Said his maintenance men went And unstopped a shower drain in the boys shower. Pulled back about 6 condoms. Wanted to know if it was possible that they got in there from the sewer main. I asked him if the main was stopped up and he said no. I told him that would be about the only way condoms could have flowed back into the line. Think someone might be in trouble now. Anybody want a job monitoring the boys shower.:laughing:


hahaha remember porky's ? the snake in the toilet? classic.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I thought this only happened at the YMCA?:laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

ironandfire said:


> No wonder Sedgewick has low high school pregnancy.:whistling2:


:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

At least they are practicing safe sex.  

Guess sex education is working. :laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Maybe they should look at the P.E. teacher.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Maybe they should look at the P.E. teacher.


 thats what popped into my mind at first. We have a lot of that around here. Will have to keep watching the news and see if anything comes out.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Are there any bald banjo players around?:blink: squeel.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Kids are being more efficient. Shower and sex at the same time, smart. Maybe I am wrong in assuming its kids. Gross gym teacher sex.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*"Don't drop the soap"*


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Back in '05 I was called to jet out a line at the High School in Waynesboro, GA. The manhole we needed was buried in the track that circles the football field, so after finding it and opening the cover we see this large blue object floating in the water right on top. 

It was about ten inches long and looked to be an inch and a half wide. We poked it with the shovel and realized that it was a condom. 
I asked the maintenance man if it belonged to him and he replied "Son, if I could wear anything like that, I wouldn't be working for the board of education. 
The principal showed up a few minutes later and I showed him the condom and asked him "Hey man, what kinda sex education program do you have here?" He wasn't amused.


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Not a Catholic school is it?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow! When I was in school it was smokin' in the boys room. I guess now it's pole smokin' in the boys room. :blink:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

He called me back yesterday evening. He says that he called the city and they said there had been no stoppage of the main in that area in over a year. I told him even if the main had stopped up how could that many condoms all collect in one drain line. I believe he needs to start looking for another point of entry.:whistling2:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> He called me back yesterday evening. He says that he called the city and they said there had been no stoppage of the main in that area in over a year. I told him even if the main had stopped up how could that many condoms all collect in one drain line. I believe he needs to start looking for another point of entry.:whistling2:


I'd say SOMEONE'S found the point of entry just fine.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Snapped this while about to repair a gas leak in a crawlspace. Upon invetigation i found the side broken out of cast iron combo at the bottom of the main stack. I think i betta call the principle because we have the same problem down here with the man sleeves.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

smythers1968 said:


> Not a Catholic school is it?


 lol:laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

smythers1968 said:


> Not a Catholic school is it?


 he wouldn't give me his full name or the name of the school which if it was me I wouldn't have either. At least he is looking into it, most would probably just ignore it.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Gas leak in the crawlspace and you take pictures of condoms?



hmmmm.............


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> Gas leak in the crawlspace and you take pictures of condoms?
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm.............


At least he was standing outside the crawlspace when he took the picture.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Snapped this while about to repair a gas leak in a crawlspace. Upon invetigation i found the side broken out of cast iron combo at the bottom of the main stack. I think i betta call the principle because we have the same problem down here with the man sleeves.


Thats nothing short of fvcking evidence.


----------

